# Little Girls Lip Balm for BDay Party..HELP ME!!



## lipsmacker (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi!  I am new here!  I am planning on making lip balms for a little girls bday party in Feb.  I am new to all of this and it is somewhat overwhelming!!  I am looking for all natural lip balm base.  I am testing some out at home and I have to say that the beeswax and the cocoa butter have a strong scent.  My 10yo isn't crazy for it the smell, especially the cocoa butter.  Is there a non smelly lip balm base out there?  My other issue is that I am looking for all natural flavor oils.  I have found some that say they are all natural (Lemenage, I think) but I did a test run with the flavor oils and I am not getting a good scent and I am using a ton of oil, which I shouldn't have to, right?  Anyway, I am now convinced that I may not be able to have an all natural fragrance.  So, I am looking for fun flavors, like Cotton Candy, Cake flavor, etc., and they don't have to be all natural.  I am looking from website to website, most with no reviews, and I have NO idea who to buy from.  Does anyone (praying fervently) have any recommendations as to non smelly bases and great smelling flavor oils, specifically for kids?  Please help!  I thought that I was starting early on this, but my time is running out!  If you have come across some awesome flavors, especially if they are from the same shop (shipping can be a killer!) I would be so appreciative!!  Hugs  Kel


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 26, 2013)

I would suggest bramble berry. They have a lot of kits and fun flavors too. The thing with flavors is they don't really taste like anything to begin with. They just kind of have a smell then you add somethinsweet like a liquid sugar to make the "taste.". Bramble berry should have everything you need in an easy kit   Plus they carry swettener oil and flavors galore.  www.brambleberry.com


----------



## Kersten (Jan 26, 2013)

Using refined, deodorized cocoa butter should take care of the smell...the flavor oil should be sufficient to cover any smell that the beeswax imparts. Balsam Peru Essential Oil is lip safe at .5% but I'm not sure if little girls would dig the smell. Here is a listing of lip safe essential oils from one supplier: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...0&CategoryName=Essential+Oils+-+Safe+for+Lips


----------



## lipsmacker (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks,melstan775!!!!  I will check brambleberry.  Do you have any suggestions of flavor oils there? Have you used any of them yet?

Kersten, I will check out the wholesalesuppliesplus site.  Any of the essential oils that you have tried for lip balm or flavor oil?  Is there a good place to get the refined, deodorized cocoa butter?  I bought a cocoa butter (and other ingredients) lip balm base from ebay.  I am not sure where to buy anything, really.  I don't know if the lip balm/ soap making world is "you get what you pay for" kinda thing or if there are better places with better quality.  Thanks so much to everyone taking time out to help!!!  I REALLY appreciate all the help I can get, believe me!


----------



## lipsmacker (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and, the essential oil mixes, are there any that are nice and fruity, suitable for kids, do you think?


----------



## Kersten (Jan 26, 2013)

Brambleberry is great, particularly if you are in or near the Pacific Northwest (they are located in N.Washington). Wholesale Supply Plus has a great selction, too, and free shipping, but their prices tend to be a tad higher. Sweet Cakes (http://www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=11) has an awesome selection of flavor oils. I would think that the little ones would probably prefer flavor oils over the essential oils, at least for the most part...they might like one of the blends with orange, another citrus like lemon or grapefruit , or peppermint? But you're not going to find ypur typical kid flavores like strawberry, bakery or candy types in an essential oil.


----------



## Genny (Jan 26, 2013)

Brambleberry's lip balm is lovely.  
Natures Garden Candles has a great vegan lip balm, too.  Plus they're flavor oils are yummy.

I wouldn't recommend using essential oils in lip balms unless the supplier specifically states that they're FCC certified.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> Brambleberry's lip balm is lovely.
> Natures Garden Candles has a great vegan lip balm, too.  Plus they're flavor oils are yummy.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using essential oils in lip balms unless the supplier specifically states that they're FCC certified.



Wholesale Supply Plus has a whole line of lip safe essential oils that are IFRA Certified...Do you think that is sufficient?


----------



## Genny (Jan 26, 2013)

According to customer service at WSP, they are just considered lip safe not FCC certified (I asked them).  
FCC safe means they are safe if it is ingested, which lip balm ends up being ingested in some amounts.
Regular eo's can get contaminated with numerous things, some of it from the distillation process and the handling of it, which can make them unsafe for products that may be ingested.  But are safe for products that are on our skin & lips, as long as it's not ingested from our lips.

Also, I just wanted to mention that there's no legal regulations concerning using FCC certified eo's in lip balms, it's more of a safety concern.
If you want to learn more about the FCC, http://www.usp.org/support-home/frequently-asked-questions/food-chemicals-codex-fcc


----------



## kpduty51 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,
here is a suggestion:  a very easy way to make lip balm for little girls---not organic, however.  This is very easy and since it is meant just for fun, I think it is fine to use vaseline....  and this will be much, much cheaper than using expensive lip balm ingredients.

Melt 1 cup Vaseline in microwave until liquid, stir in 1 packet of koolaid. Pour into container and let sit! Homemade lipgloss... Great for party favors or for girls party to do's.

The koolaide  makes it pretty.  We don't drink that at my house, but I would not mind using it for this purpose. It also does a great job dyeing playdoh and roving for kids crafting...

Brambleberry has nice little jars with screw on lids.

just a thought.   Have fun.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 26, 2013)

That's an easy and clever idea for making quick lip gloss. Just a suggestion - you might want to add some type of sweetener or buy Koolaid which is already sweetened. Unsweetened Koolaid can taste a little nasty as I remember from childhood memories. :wink:


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 26, 2013)

Kool-aid lipgloss is a great suggestion. Fast cheap, and easy!


----------



## lipsmacker (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!  I really appreciate the help!  I do like the kool aid idea.  I wonder if I could mix with lip balm with that?  I am in the Pacific NW and the moms of the kids coming to the bday party are pretty "crunchy," so I don't want the gasps when they see vaseline!! haha  I feel I have a better idea of what I am doing now, which is great!  Thanks so much for all the gals who replied!! Hugs!


----------



## kpduty51 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, 
I found you another recipe  --without vaseline, if you think the moms might object.  Anyway, it is on pinterest.  here is the address:
http://amy-newnostalgia.blogspot.com/2012/03/homemade-natural-lip-balm.html

It has the basic cocoa butter, shea butter,  coconut oil, etc...ingredients...she has a picture tutorial and also sources containers at Walmart--easy and cheap.  
I still think that the koolaide/vaseline recipe is a good solution, but agree you should add sweetener or use sweetened.    We don't drink it, like I said, but it is great for crafting with the awesome colors...  I am a pretty crunchy preschool teacher and mom, myself and I don't think I would object to the vaseline if my daughter went to a party where the mom went to such trouble to make something meaningful and useful...  how nice of you.  Plus they won't see vaseline...they'll see pretty homemade lip balm...
good luck and don't stress, your daughter is the one who matters here, not the moms.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 27, 2013)

kpduty51 said:


> Hi,
> I found you another recipe  --without vaseline, if you think the moms might object.



Okay, forgive me here, but why would anyone object to vaseline? It's just petroleum jelly and as far as I know, non toxic. It can't even be absorbed by the skin, it just sits on top.


----------



## lipsmacker (Jan 28, 2013)

That link is Perfect!! Thanks, kpduty51!!

Yes, Melstan775.  It sounds strange to be against vaseline (lol) and I am sure it isn't toxic, but I don't want to go to all the trouble of making these to have them thrown in the trash, ya know?  I want to make these with the girls, so I want them to something they will like and use over and over again.  Well, I am off!!


----------



## Genny (Jan 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Okay, forgive me here, but why would anyone object to vaseline? It's just petroleum jelly and as far as I know, non toxic. It can't even be absorbed by the skin, it just sits on top.



A lot of people are against the over use of petroleum products due to it's environmental impact.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 28, 2013)

One article I read said this: 

"According to a study conducted by the Environmental Working Group in 2007, products containing petroleum-based ingredients may be contaminated with a cancer causing chemical called 1,4-dioxane. In fact, the study showed nearly ¼ of all cosmetic products may be contaminated with this ingredient.

Additionally, the most commonly found petroleum product in makeup is phthalates, which are linked to endocrine disruption and certain cancers." 

I haven't done any primary research on the topic yet, but I have read other articles claiming the same as the above, so I have been staying away from it.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Okay, forgive me here, but why would anyone object to vaseline? It's just petroleum jelly and as far as I know, non toxic. It can't even be absorbed by the skin, it just sits on top.


 

But it is petrolium.   Where do you think it comes from.  It is petro.....gas by-product.  It isn't good for your body.


----------



## sweetcindylou (Feb 9, 2013)

I found a nice recipe on Pinterest and can't remember the site it came from. So this is not my recipe but I have made it and it is amazing!   You can add any flavours you like.

8 tablespooons coconut oil
3 tablespoons beeswax
1.5 tablespoons raw honey
30 drops essential oil ( I used sweet orange essential oil).

My boyfriend and I are in love with this product!


----------



## fibrojanet (Sep 13, 2014)

*know this is old but...*

I recently made lip gloss with my 8 year old granddaughter and I tweaked the youtube video recipe's.  

what I did was use a little carrier oil, a little beeswax and a bit of e-wax until it seemed to be the right consistency.  Instead of Kool aid which didnt mix in correctly for me the first time, I used jello which worked wonderfully.  The kool aid just sat there real grainy on the bottom of the wax.  Jello melted through and tasted great.  we did cherry and green apple.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2014)

Did you use the Jello powder or already made Jello? I'm asking since you added ewax. I was just concerned because if you did use already made Jello, it adds water to the balm so you would need a preservative to prevent nasties from growing.


----------

